# whats the best pellet rifle caliber?



## Grant

hey whats the capabilities of each pellet rifle caliber (range, power, ect)


----------



## Militant_Tiger

.177 is alright for smaller animals, but often needs a follow up shot. it drops less than the heavier calibers and moves more swiftly.

.20 is the inbetween caliber, not as heavy as the .22 but more punch than the .177, its not very common

.22 the heaviest and most wind resistant. the best caliber for game. generally slower than the other two calibers but retains more energy. more common than .20


----------



## Grant

so how fast is a good shot from a .22 going (fps)


----------



## Militant_Tiger

most .22's are from 600-800 and that is just fine for game hunting.


----------



## i_love_177

militant id have to say 177 caibler becasue u have the widest range of pellets to choose from and if u got some really pointed pellets kills on squerells can range from 10 yards to sometimes 70 yards in trees


----------



## surfingdwedge

.177 cal for game hunting is Okay...i use a .20 cal r9 goldfinger for my game with 15g cylindracal pellets...the heaviest ive even foud for .20. Dont use pointed tips for hunting...then give more penetration but with less knockdown and mushroom effect. Best to use are heavy pellets like kodiaks or hollow tips. Both offer hard knockdown and the hollow tips distort like crazy causing more internal damage. You can often times simply put an animal into shock by hitting them in a non-lethal area with a heavy pellet with lots of knockdown.

-Jake


----------



## the_rookie

i love using hollow point pellets i use .177 premier hollow points unbelievble hits i once had a bad shot but i ripped the entire both legs of the squerell then i finished with a head shot but unbelievable knock down power


----------



## the_rookie

id have to go with 177 on this one cause with the .177 caliber fastest pellets so hence best penetration at longer distances i also like the hollow points because of the unbeatable knockdown power at 40 and 50 yards... i own a benjamen 397pa great accuracy good long range shooter its in 177 and i use hollow point premiers and premier super points


----------



## Militant_Tiger

the_rookie said:


> id have to go with 177 on this one cause with the .177 caliber fastest pellets so hence best penetration at longer distances i also like the hollow points because of the unbeatable knockdown power at 40 and 50 yards... i own a benjamen 397pa great accuracy good long range shooter its in 177 and i use hollow point premiers and premier super points


It has the best penetration at short distances. Because it is lighter and retains less velocity it will have less penetrating power than a .22 of similar speed at any decent distance.


----------



## the_rookie

well it doesnt matter to me because since i have olympic shooting skills any yards is easy for a head shot for me :wink:


----------



## diananike

I just sold my high powered pellet rifle. It was a Hatsan 60CR .22 chromed breakbarrel that would push Gamo Magnum 15gr pointed pellets at 560 fps and penetrated 2.8" of wet newspaper at that range.
Now I am in the market for a new hunting pellet rifle as my Diana 24 .22 isnt powerful enough and my Crosman 2200 is just feels like a toy. The potential rifles are a Crosman Quest 1000 a Diana 34 or a Beeman GS1000.
The Crosman Quest pushes a 7.9gr pellet at about 910fps and will penetrate about 4" of wet newspaper at 20yds.
The Diana 24 in .22 will shoot a .22 14.5gr RWS superdome at 610fps and penetrate 3" of wet newspaper at 20yds.
The Beeman GS1000 or Norica will push a .22 superdome at 700fps nand achieve 3.3" of penetration at 20yds.
A Sheridan Blue Streak with Cylindrical .20 14.4gr pellets at 600 fps will penetrate 3.8" at 20yds thereby trumping the .22s but still being beat by the .177.
So the choice is really subjective as to the purpose as a Pigeon or Rabbit or Squirrel is only 3" thick any more penetration then that is wasted. On Crows or Jackrabbits on the other hand The more penetration the better.


----------



## RM422

i would have to say both .177 and .22 are good. a .22 has more knockdown power than a .177. but a .177 will still kill a squirrel from a decent distance with a good shot. i myself use a .22 pellet rifle for small game hunting but i have used .177 with great success. you basicly have to test the two to see which you prefer hunting with. a .22 is only going to have more knockdown power than a .177 once you get past about 90 feet. but anything below that small game isn't going to be able to tell the difference between a hit from a .177 and a hit from a .22. it will still kill it just the same. just remember this: "a hit from a .177 can make up for miss with a .22."


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I wouldn't say all that. You get a lot more power at any distance with the .22, which will do a lot to aid in the quick dispatch of critters.


----------



## diananike

Generally when a spring-piston rifle is released in .22cal it will have 20%more energy then its .177 counterpart but also a much lower velocity. This means that the .22 version will generally have less penetration then the .177. .177 pellets do have lower ballistic coefficients though, so they will lose their velocity quicker thereby favoring the .22 for penetration at ranges in excess of 40yds. However a good .177 like the Crosman Premier Heavy 10.5gr will have as good a Ballistic Coefficient as the .22 and great long range penetration.
Personally I favor .22 caliber as well because the added energy is imparted to the target rapidly with quite a smack compared to even a fast .177. I found the stopping power of .177s is somewhat lackluster on crows and even pigeons so I shoot pigeons off my neighbors roofs and the back-lane utility poles with my Diana 24 .22 as it is very quiet. It is low velocity(450fps) but at the maximum 25yd shot I take from my sun porch it is plenty powerful and shoots flat enough. Silence is the paramount consideration in that context.


----------



## RM422

.22's don't always have a lower velocity. but a .22 at 500fps has more energy transfer than a .177 at 600fps. i did a calculation and my .22 goes 530fps and it has the same energy transfer as a .177 going 700fps. but i tested my .177 going at 490fps against my .22 at 530fps for penetration and found my .22 had more penetration and more knockdown power. but my statment still stands true that a hit from a .177 can make up for a miss with a .22.


----------



## diananike

[quote="RM422" but i tested my .177 going at 490fps against my .22 at 530fps for penetration and found my .22 had more penetration and more knockdown power. but my statment still stands true that a hit from a .177 can make up for a miss with a .22.[/quote]

Its obvious that your .22 at 530 would have more penetration then your .177 at 490. If you looked at the examples I provided they were for airguns with similar powerplants, wheras your RM522 is far more powerful than your .177. This is really a poor comparison for .177vs .22 penetration. Obviously a .22 going the same velocity as a .177 will penetrate more it has 80% more power.


----------



## Bore.224

I have never used 22 cal pellet guns but as far as the .177 if its not doing 1000+ fps dont use it for any kind of hunting and then keep the shots really close. 50ft max


----------



## RM422

you have got to be kidding me. a .177 going at 1000+fps. if i had one of those i'd be making farther shots than with my .22 cal pellet gun at 530fps. heck i'd be sending the shot down 50 yards or more. 100 yards would be too much but 50 ft max as you say give me a break.


----------



## Bore.224

Rm422 , I as a boy used a pellet gun that was a .177 and fired at around 720fps with pellets. I do not even want to begin to explain its ineptness at killing. Squirrels should not be shot with a pellet gun such as this at 10ft never mind 50. small yard birds was the limit. at 1000+ fps you should be able to put down squirrel class game at about 50 ft. If you think an 8grn pellet is going to put down game at 50 yards you have got to be kidding ME!!!


----------



## Militant_Tiger

My 850 FPS .177 pellet gun had trouble putting down pigeons with headshots at 20 feet. I sold it to a buddy, if I was to ever purchase another airgun it would be in .22.


----------



## RM422

ok i will not start a big arguement over something little but here is my say. i have a .22 caliber pellet gun going at 530fps. i know it has more takedown power than a .177 but i have killed squirrels with it from 90-100 feet in one shot and rarely ever a shot to the head. and i did a calculation for kinetic energy and a .22 at 530 fps has the same kinetic energy as a .177 going at about 730fps. so it's something to think about. heres something else. my grandfather has a pumpmaster 760 and since we are in canada the pellet only goes 500fps at 10 pumps(i have a permit for my.22). i have seen him drop a squirrel with it from 40 feet with only 4 pumps. no joke either. so maybe it's either your shooting skills or the grain of the pellets you are using. i use 14.3 or 14.5 grains in my .22 for hunting and 7.3 grains in my .177 for hunting also.


----------



## Bore.224

Rm422! Hey I thought you did not want to start an argument, I dont know how you are in Canada but suspecting my shooting ability why Thems fightin words.Just kidding ,Well with my 22mag from a sitting position at 100 yards with my 4x scope if a squirrel peeks around the corner of a tree it will most likley be the last thing he does. :sniper:


----------



## Boomenhauer

Why hasen't anyone mentioned .25 caliber pellet rifles? I have found that .177 gets too much penetration at closer ranges and doesn't do very much damage and then doesn't hold it's energy very well at any distances further than 40 yds. Now I do believe that if you are just plinking at metal targets or paper the .177 is the best but I feel I can make cleaner, more humane kills with a .20 or .22 caliber. I have never used a .25 so I don't know anything about it but I wouldn't mind hearing some personal experiences on .25 caliber pellet rifles.


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I've seen a .25 caliber box of pellets once, quite uncommon. .22 will be hard enough to find why limit yourself even more.


----------



## RM422

well i guess with a .22 mag that would be the last thing he's gonna do lol. 
i remember once i saw a blackbird raiding a robins nest at my grandfather's house and i picked up his 760 and i wanted to just tickle it's tail feather's. the blackbird was 75 feet away so i pumped the gun twice and the stupid thing fell dead in it's tracks. i even measured the distance too. i couldn't believe it, two pumps here in canada doesn't get you above 230fps. with my .22 pellet gun when i hit blackbirds from 100 feet the pellet goes straight through and out the other side. so what i'm also trying to say is velocity doesn't always play a big part in airgun hunting. it is shot placement. these stories that i have told you are all true honest to god.


----------



## Bore.224

Yard birds yes, I used to clobber them with a .177 cal whan i was a Kid. Remember I have never used a .22 cal pellet gun I am sure the extra weight of the 22 cal pellet is going to give you more penetration. Lets just say it seems that the 22 and the .177 are two different animals and leave it at that. P.S if I ever buy another pellet gun it will be a .22 cal!!


----------



## RM422

sounds good to me.


----------



## the_rookie

That benjamen/sheridan pa397a i believe is a 177 caliber air rifle. It sends a 7.9 grain pellet at around 780 fps. I shot a squirrel the other day with (my favorite) premier hollow point pellets. My words? Unbelievable it entered the the neck and left the lower back i opened it up all his hear/lungs was in his stomack o and i hit him from around 20 yards away


----------



## Bore.224

Yeah! stuffed animals dont count! :lol:


----------



## the_rookie

lol nah this one was alive


----------



## RM422

wouldn't doubt it. a 780fps .177 using hollow points will really tear up a squirrel. once i was using heavies in my .22 cal pellet rifle and i really tore up mr. squirrel. i usually use pointies in my .22 pellet rifle. usually 14.5 grains. i can relate some of my squirrels to the one you shot the_rookie. going in the chest and coming out the shoulder. in my books thats some real hardcore squirrel hunting. i use either daisy pointies or RWS pointies.


----------



## the_rookie

a few days before story above i shot a squirrel from around the same distance broudside shot and it came out the other side the sixe of a dime i coudlnt believe it this .177 hollow point coming out a dime thick. These pellets are wierd cause there sopposed to disinagrate on impact so like a grenade hitting the squirrel but at longer ranges this happens if im at 20 yards or less it just makes one big hole


----------



## Bore.224

Once about 12 years ago I saw a red squirrel about 25 feet up a tree. I took careful aim and fired he went flying up in the air about 5 feet and landed on another branch! I took aim again and fired, again flying up in the air as he was, hit he fell a short distance before he grabbed onto the tree trunk and started climbing back up the tree!! My third shot killed him Wow I thought as he fell dead. My first shot hit him in the hind quarter the second shot dead center, and my third shot throught his head! The rifle I used was a Mini-14 .223 remington. Ammo was 55grn FMJ. You guys must have some wimpy squirrels in your area!! :lol: Oh yeah around 3,100 fps


----------



## Militant_Tiger

You of course had a good backstop on all those shots right bore 224?


----------



## Bore.224

Iknew that would come up But no I did not have a backstop I imagine those bullets fell miles away!! But the good news is I was in Alaska at the time and the closest human being was about 100 miles away not including my hunting buddies!


----------



## RM422

wimpy squirrels i don't think so. you just weren't aiming right. i have killed a red squirrel with my .22 pellet rifle with one shot from 20 feet right through the chest. i hit him and he went up to the tip of the tree and suddenly fell right down. the pellet passed straight through his chest and out the back. any pellet gun can kill a squirrel with proper shot placement from atleast 50 feet. like i have said many times i have killed squirrels from 90-100 feet with my .22 pellet gun. i remember once way before i got my .22 pellet rifle. i had this little daisy 5 shot repeater air rifle in .177 and i have killed so many things with that from rabbits, doves, chipmunks, and mice. most of the chipmunk kills were from about 30 feet. i still have that little thing but i never use it much since i got the .22 pellet rifle. but it just goes to show you what good shot placement can do.


----------



## Bore.224

Well Ill give you that, I was not aiming right I borrowed the rifle from a friend of mine and was a little unsure of how to aim the funky ghost ring sights!!


----------



## the_rookie

my air rifle is a bit comfusing too because when shoot them from 5 yards away they seem to just push throuhg them without harming them at all even with hollow points but usually if its a good hollow point round then it will blast a nice big hole in the back


----------



## RM422

the reaon they still run is because when the pellet goes straight through it's no shock to the body so the blood is still running hot and they run for a while until dropping dead. i have hit them before where the pellet passed straight through and they ran about 40 yards then dropped dead. the lighter the pellets you use the more velocity and the more penetration. the heavier pellets have less velocity but more takedown and not as much penetration.


----------



## the_rookie

*RM422* I probably forgot to tell you that the reason why its doing it is because I Was using my gamo shadow 1000 and it goes 1000fps easy so my benjamin is better for short ranges because of the slower fps...

*Bore.224*


> Rm422 , I as a boy used a pellet gun that was a .177 and fired at around 720fps with pellets. I do not even want to begin to explain its ineptness at killing. Squirrels should not be shot with a pellet gun such as this at 10ft never mind 50. small yard birds was the limit. at 1000+ fps you should be able to put down squirrel class game at about 50 ft. If you think an 8grn pellet is going to put down game at 50 yards you have got to be kidding ME!!!


Thats total bulogni (spelling) I once took out a squirrel with my .177 shadow 1000 at 60 yards open sights with pointed pellets. It had penetrated 1.5 inches into the squirrel lodging in its heart and killing it. That gun is unuseful now though because ive fired well over 10,000 rounds out of it... O and i also have a 22mag but i got a 3-9 power scope I would take shots 300 yards if I had the chance :wink:


----------



## RM422

gamo shadow is a very powerful airgun. it has more takedown power than my .22 pellet gun even. 60 yards is not that far for a 1000fps pellet gun. i bet you it could kill a squirrel from 100 yards if it is already sinking 1.5 inches a 60 yards. thats very good penetration. i have never tried a 60 yard shot with my .22 pellet gun. most i have ever done it 100 feet and the pellet still passed straight through the squirrel. i wonder i could get hollow points in .22? i have used them in my .177 and they are very effective on rabbits.


----------



## Bore.224

The best pellet gun is the 12Ga shot gun. Most airguns are cruel to game as they have awful penatration and almost no killing power. Please anybody reading this for information purposes do not choose an air rifle for hunting or pest control if you have other options. If you need a quiet gun use a 22Lr with the CB ammo it makes no noise and hits harder than any pellet gun. 29grn slug around 600Fps .


----------



## Militant_Tiger

I'll second the CB as a decent killer, but the accuracy is usually poor. A good heavy .22 pellet is going to be more accurate in most cases and will kill it just as quickly.


----------



## the_rookie

at 70 yards it drops 6 inches and at 100 yards it drops 10 inches and if i sight it in for i think 5 yards then it will be accurate at 70 so then the holdover will be 6 inches


----------



## Tholzel

Boomenhauer said:


> Why hasen't anyone mentioned .25 caliber pellet rifles? I have found that .177 gets too much penetration at closer ranges and doesn't do very much damage and then doesn't hold it's energy very well at any distances further than 40 yds. Now I do believe that if you are just plinking at metal targets or paper the .177 is the best but I feel I can make cleaner, more humane kills with a .20 or .22 caliber. I have never used a .25 so I don't know anything about it but I wouldn't mind hearing some personal experiences on .25 caliber pellet rifles.


I've just been testing the Beeman Kodiak in .25-cal and it's a bear. 30 ft-lbs out of the box with Crow Magnum pellets (26 grains). Sighted in to 50 yards, will give you a maximum rise of 2.1 inches (at about 25 yards) and 20 ft-lbs at 50-60 yards. A Google search for "Beeman Kodiak air rifle" will take you to the site.

I have a Beeman R-1 "Laser" (special tune) that puts out 21 ft-lbs in .25-cal and it can be sighted in to 40 yards, and is also a good fur bearer gun.

However, I was shocked to discover that the R-1 would hardly kill crows! They'd get knocked out the tree, lie on the ground and then, after a minute of two, pick themselves up and fly away. Apparantly their quills and feathers spread out the .25-cal round's shock so there is little or no penetration, but still plenty of push.

Notice, too, that .22-cal seems to work most efficiently in these high-powered air guns in that that caliber extracts the most power. Put a bigger barrel on the same gun, and the power output drops sightly; put a smaller barrel on, and it is choked to lesser output.

That said, 5mm (.20-cal) is still perhaps the best air gun for long-range hunting shots or birds, i.e., for crows. Many air rifle hunter like the Crosman Premier pellet for its exellent long range ballistics.

In all cases, you REALLY want to get an air rifle with around 20 ft-lbs if you are going to go hunting. Buy it in .22-cal if that'd be your only gun; in 5mm & if you're going to hunt crows, and .25-cal for fur bearers.

If money is no object, the Beeman Kodiak (~$600) and the Theoben "Eliminator" (SRP $1090--probably less at the dealers) are the best break-barrel single-cock air rifles on the market. Then there is the entire new field of PCP air rifles (pre-charged pneumatics) using tiny scuba-tank-filled buddy bottels at 3000 psi. These are quiet, recoiless, and offered in repeater versions, and available in high power.


----------



## the_rookie

my neihbors got some crows when i wake up for school every morning im thinking about just taking 1 or two out because they wont shup up... if i do then ill be using my gamo shadow 1000 becuase of the silence it has and the shot will be about 25 to 30 yards from my window interesting set up i may post a pic


----------



## NewguyinTown

just for people who dont know, to calculate your rifles energy you....multiply its velocity squared times the pellets weight in grains then divide it by 450,400. ie, 1000*1000= 1,000,000. 1,000,000 *10= 10,000,000. 10,000,000/ 450,400= 22.2, so with a 10 grain pellet my gun has 22 pounds of energy.

And for a strange little squirrel story, was on my back porch, a squirrel was on my fence. so i aim at him and fire, he then runs up a tree so at that point i dont even think i hit him, then a second later he falls out of the tree dead. a very interesting day that was...


----------



## Cleankill47

Okay, here you go, guys.

For birds and light-skinned game, go with a .177. Use Flat-tipped pellets for birds, since they deliver their payload of energy quicker, before pass-through can occur.

For possums, raccoons and other thick-skinned game, go with a .22 caliber, hollow point, flat tip, or hunting dome, since their greater weight isn't stopped before they reach the vital area.

Different game can be taken with different calibers, provided the power of the gun and the pellet type are taken into consideration.

For example: I have been hunting squirrels for a number of years, starting out with a Daisy Powerline 856 in .177 that I still break out for fun to this day. The maximum velocity was supposed to be about 780 fps, but it worked, and it worked well. Nowadays, I use my Gamo Shadow 1000, also in .177, and it does just fine on squirrels. I recently bought a Benjamin 392, which is in .22, and it actually explodes soda cans full of water, but I haven't yet been able to use it on a squirrel.

I could also use the Benjamin .22 on crows and starlings, but for those I would use one or two fewer pumps than maximum to allow greater punch without over-penetration, and I would switch to flat-tipped pellets to allow more energy to be delivered on impact.

Of course, there are do-all pellets, but they're mostly just for killing. They fragment, so I'm not sure how they would do for eating your game, but here's the website: www.predatorpellets.com.

There are ways around these little guidelines, by matching your gun with the right ammo for the job.

Here is an example of what can happen when you correctly match your gun with the pellets! (In this picture, the guy used a .177!

http://www.predatorpellets.com/images/t ... t_todd.jpg

The other calibers have their merits, but they are hard to find at any old store, and many simply aren't worth the extra trouble and money you have to go through just to get them and shoot them, but some of them are. My suggestion is to determine what game you will be hunting, then determining what feels comfortable in the designated caliber, and go from there with what _you_ want in an airgun, and you'll be happy.


----------



## Plainsman

> I would use one or two fewer pumps than maximum to allow greater punch


Say what??????????????? I think you will need to explain that one to me.


----------



## Cleankill47

Sorry, Plainsman, I guess I'll have to elaborate:

When dealing with projectiles, you need to understand a few things about energy. I'm not going to go into any theories, but here is something preety simple to sum up what you didn't get earlier...

If you were to shoot a pointed pellet at 1000 feet per second through the lungs of a squirrel, the pass-through happens so fast that sometimes he doesn't know he's been hit until he's dead. (That's happened to me, back when I first started hunting and I didn't have anyone to learn from. The squirrel was heart-shot, but he didn't even know he'd been hit until he fell out of the tree three minutes later. He was even running up the bark to another branch, and just stopped, died, and fell)

Now, shoot a hollow-point or a flat-tipped pellet at the same speed, and the impact is felt immediately, since the energy is delivered to the site of the hit, not just passing through.

The reason I said I would pump one less time (Not two, sorry) is that with a bigger pellet, a small decrease in velocity will allow more time for the pellet to expand and cause damage. I don't have a chronograph, but I'd say the one pump difference in my Benjamin is only about 80 fps, which doesn't make much difference at twenty or thirty feet. 720 fps on a crow should be fine with a well-built pellet. You might want to use domed pellets instead of flat-tips for crow, I don't know if their feathers would absorb too much of the impact... Let me know if this helped you understand.


----------



## the_rookie

Most definitly CleanKill Ive got a majority of air rifles and most of which are excellent hunting materials all .177 caliber. My most convincing rifle of your theory is the benjamin/sheridan 397pa it can shoot from 80fps - 800 fps when fired at 800 fps with hollow points it passes right through the squirrel and causes no damage... cause i shot one at 10 yards and it just passed through it no damage at all... it was a heart shot...then i shot another one at 550 fps with the same hollow point and killed it one shot...same shot different fps.


----------



## vrhafner

Does anyone know where I can buy a used .22 caliber pellet rifle cheap? Is anyone on here selling?


----------



## Hunter_58346

I like the .308 cal or .50 cal from Quackenbush


----------



## Ambush Hunter

It's amazing to see some folks saying that airguns are no good for hunting or pest control. A high precision, high quality airgun is the best tool for hunting small game. Period. I have lost count how many game and non-game animals I have killed over the years with variety of airguns, from 3 yards all the way to 140! MOST of those shooting opportunities DID NOT allow firearms!

And the whole point of hunting with airguns is CHALLENGE.

Here are some great stories and articles.

http://www.americanairgunhunter.com/agquart.html

As far as "best" caliber...of boy, is there such a thing? I enjoy them all, .177/.20/.22/.25/ and .458.


----------



## spentwings

There's just something about airguns that I find irresistible and no doubt the challenge is a big part of that..
Great link .... :beer:


----------



## Ambush Hunter

Bore.224 said:


> The best pellet gun is the 12Ga shot gun. Most airguns are cruel to game as they have awful penatration and almost no killing power. Please anybody reading this for information purposes do not choose an air rifle for hunting or pest control if you have other options. If you need a quiet gun use a 22Lr with the CB ammo it makes no noise and hits harder than any pellet gun. 29grn slug around 600Fps .


Funny stuff. 29gr @ 600fps is only 23 FPE. So what "any" pellet gun are you talking about?

Airguns are cruel to game? None of the small game and non-game animals ran away from being nailed by my airguns. But I've seen plenty of wounded hogs and deer shot by centerfire shooters. Go figure. :eyeroll:

Aweful penetration? Hmm, my .177 Beeman R9 passes right through squirrels and pigeons out to 60 yards. Zips right through! My .20 HW97K does the same. And .22 AA S-410 penetrates the heck out of rabbits at 80-100 yards and keeps on going...BTW, it produces 33 FPE at the muzzle which is a lot more than silly CB rounds which are also terribly inaccurate. There is a reason nobody makes CB Match! 

No killing power? Really? Well, how much POWER do you need? No matter where squirrels and pigeons are, they only need 3-4 FPE to be dispatched cleanly, IF the most important kill-zone is hit. Rabbits and crows only need 4-5 FPE. ***** around 7 FPE. Should I continue? Discipline, accuracy, knowledge of your hardware and its both potentials and limitations, and respect for game animals are what many shooters lack. If you can't hunt with airguns, I advise to find some other hobby...but don't pour mud on airgunning hobby simply because YOU can not do it! :wink:


----------



## blowgunner62

Ambush Hunter said:


> If you can't hunt with airguns, I advise to find some other hobby...but don't pour mud on airgunning hobby simply because YOU can not do it! :wink:


Ooo... I can feel the heat of that burn here in Iowa 

I would rather hunt with an airgun than anything else.


----------

